# Removing / hiding scratches in a high-glaze porcelain tile



## sbcontracting

I have a tile with a high glaze on it. There are a couple of scratches, I'm not sure what happenned - but I suspect the cabinet installer scraped something along the floor... no proof though.

In any case, I need to look at repairing/removing/hiding the surface scratch. It almost looks llike a scratch on a car glass window.

Wondering if it's possible. Is there a glaze that can be buffed into the tile? Or something? I would rather not have to replace the tiles.

Thanks! Mike


----------



## GO Remodeling

you've got the million dollar question. Happened to me ,too. 

You might try a clear epoxy spread with a razor blade edge. But you might windup cleaning out the patch when you wipe the rest off. Or maybe an exterior grade polyurethane.

Wax might work short term. Or some automobile finish stuff.

If you try something and it works, give an update.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

Maybe Braxton Bragg scratch pro, not sure why the video talks about removing scratch from clear coat on vehicle maybe because not as hard as porcelain and they have to sell it, there's also glass scratch removal systems.
Thing is your removing small area when the rest is flat there becomes a distortion where area was polished in a concentrated spot. Techs at BB may be further help, if they don't know, only answer is to replace individual tiles.


----------



## Robie

I pretty much go by the idea...if you can feel the scratch with your fingernail...you're screwed as far as fixing it. Is there a homeowner involved here? If so, I would show them the scratch and get their initial reaction. Tell them what your options are, including replacement of the tile and see what they say. They may tell you disguise it as best you can and don't worry about it. Then again...not.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

Yeah initially I was going to say the same thing to identify put your fingernail across to tell if its a scratch "into" the tile or a mark on the surface.
Few years back we couldn't get metal stains out of a tile I think something along the same lines something was drug across tile, so we cut the grout lines and busted em out, we tried a bunch of stuff, finally used glass top cleaner for stoves, took it out , from now on metal scratches will be scrubbed out.


----------



## NY Flooring

Well there's a difference between actual gouges and just like steel toe boot surface scratches. There's a quick fix for surface scratches as well as actual scratches, just depends on the material.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

NY Flooring said:


> Well there's a difference between actual gouges and just like steel toe boot surface scratches. There's a quick fix for surface scratches as well as actual scratches, just depends on the material.


Mind sharing?


----------



## NY Flooring

On high gloss porcelain, we have used a windshield repair kit. It worked great for me. For steel toe boots, use vinegar.


----------



## EthanB

If you have leftover tiles you might try polishing/buffing the scratch out. It depends on weather it goes all the way through the glaze. You can polish the scratches out of glass so I'd think you could do the same with glaze.

I'd try it on a scrap first.


----------



## KAP

If you run your fingernail across it and can feel it, you should just replace it... the time you spend finding a "solution" you could have it done and be able to walk away clean...


----------

